# Show me your sounds!



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok, so I'm looking for some inspiration for music in my batcave, what do you guys use to listen to your banging tunes on? 

I currently have a little battery radio, but its not good enough as I like a decent sound while I lay down some Zaino! 

I'd like to see what you guys use, and I'm wondering if there are any radio's that you can plug a USB stick into if you get bored of the broadcast?!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

PC and a wireless connection is good, failing that, an old PC power supply and a head unit/amps/subs/speakers to your hearts content!


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is what I use: 
















(Sorry for the iPhone photo and gratuitous detailing shelves shot!)

DeWalt site radio. charges and runs off drill batteries and runs for about 8/9 hours on a 45 minute charge. Supposedly indestructible and has a 3.5mm aux in so you can hook up iPod etc. Has provided tunes at many BBQs and gets used almost 7 days a week! Expensive but absolutely worth every penny!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow that looks cool! 
Im liking that, it looks like it gives a bit of bass as well with those speakers 
Thanks bud, its a contender thats for sure :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I have an old set of PC Speakers, 5.1 setup connected to a little radio. Works a treat.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

I have install an old PC who has give me a friend in the wall, he also give me a pair of big speakers and sounds very good with the standar sound card.

I have upgrade it with a TV/Radio card who has remote control, and with Media Center software I control the music with the remote.

I think is the best thing for have music working.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Tunero said:


> I have install an old PC who has give me a friend in the wall, he also give me a pair of big speakers and sounds very good with the standar sound card.
> 
> I have upgrade it with a TV/Radio card who has remote control, and with Media Center software I control the music with the remote.
> 
> I think is the best thing for have music working.


Cheap Philips CD/Radio which Asda had on offer for £25  detachable speakers too :thumb:

John


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Cheap Philips CD/Radio which Asda had on offer for £25  detachable speakers too :thumb:
> 
> John


Well, is an option... mine cost me nothing because all is a gift or gave bought years ago and is unused in a box.

But yeah, is not as simple as turn ON and listen...


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i use my pc that is connected to my 360 to stream the music of an ipod jack connect to my technics amp which run a pair of rogers floor standing speakers (bi-wired). i paid £350 for the speakers 5 years ago and they still put big speakers now to shame.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I use a Yamaha Musicast terminal in my garage wired up to a couple of small Sony speakers and a Pioneer sub, it pulls the music via wireless from the main server in the lounge.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I used to just pop the boot open and listen to this










I built the box myself from 18mm mdf. I dont have it anymore though as I have kids now and need the boot space. The rear parcel shelf speakers aren't connected but stay there to keep it looking standard.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ how long did the battery last without the car turned on?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I found out yesterday that we will never get DAB Radio in the Channel Islands as we are too close to France and it interferes with their militarys radios :tumbleweed:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

this is mine....


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I bet that ^^^ kicks out some decent sound? :thumb:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

*JBL "Doughnut"*

Mine is kinda Old School, but it does a great job of filling my shop and I can hear it over my PC @ 6. :thumb:


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pimpin










Actually sounds alright, decent volume and surprisingly bassy


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Roberts DAB radio tuned into Planet Rock and and my MP3 player,a set of Creative T20 speakers hooked up to a twin 3.5mm headphone jack,just switch between the two.Fantastic sound quality nice and base too


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Got my old stereo in there, one of these bad boys:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a set of Logitech X-230 speakers hooked up to a Dell Optiplex PC. Provides internet, it's networked to my pc upstairs o have the best part of 280gb worth of music at my fingertips and internet radio.

I like to detail on saturday morning between 10 and 1pm so I can listen to Rick Wakeman on planer rock, the rest of the time it's either an Anjunabeat podcast or just a random album! If I'm working in the garage on something a film/family guy/american dad or something gets put on.

Can't imagine life without a pc in the garage now!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I just use this










hooked up to


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

I use it all sometimes 

Only jokin, just the 2 wee PA speakers and an iPod full of ****


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

The netbook coupled to a old awia system and a kenwood 12 inch sub with its own amp! theres gonna be a serious upgrade once i move into the detailing centre i'm building


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I use the old home stereo (Sony, something or other) with an aux input to hook up either the ipod or laptop etc :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

mk2glenn said:


> I use it all sometimes
> 
> Only jokin, just the 2 wee PA speakers and an iPod full of ****


Glenn, what Fame amp is that, and how does it sound ? (maybe i should also ask what baby you plug in it )
I thinking of changing my ENGL Screamer, I love those pristine clean, but somehow, it doesn't fit that much with my tonebone trimode pedal


----------



## mhill (Mar 8, 2009)

mk2glenn said:


> I use it all sometimes
> 
> Only jokin, just the 2 wee PA speakers and an iPod full of ****


Loving the little sprinkling of Ashdown


----------

